# Cichlid shops hampshire???



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, please can anyone help, Bank holiday weekend and i would really like to add to my malawi tank,:mf_dribble: sooooooooooo does anyone know any really good Malawi shops/stores in and around Southampton. I have spent a good couple of years trying to google shops and am clearly very crap :whistling2: lol as i cant find any.........Please can someone help me. 

Thanks everyone in advance and a Very Happy Easter to you all x :flrt:


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, southern aquatics cadnam aren't bad, porton pets and aquatics salisbury are pretty good, totton has a good one and Maidenhead in wimborne are good, lovely clean shop with nice selection.


----------



## Paul Butler (Mar 7, 2010)

Last time I was in Maidenheads at Titchfield had some nice Malawis in, the Aquatic centre in Pompey had some too, also try Fareham Aquatics in Portchester.


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

If u fancy a mission to Oxford, the Goldfish Bowl has loads. Awesome shop, well worth a day out just to look around!


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Guys, Been out and about today, went to Porton very nice place and some loverly fish, we then went to The aquatic centre in Pompey, not impressed,very little in the cichlid department, had checked online for postcodes last night and Fareham aquatics has closed down,then we went to Southern Aquatics cadnam,i know not ideal route mapping lol, but anyway they had some stunning blue jack dempseys(out of my price range mind ) Then went last but not least to Creature comforts in totton, they had a fab selection and i have now added 4 stunning orange blotch aulonocara and 2 electric aulonocara with white stripe over the top from nose to tail really lovely fish. We didnt go to the maidenhead aquatics they tend to be real expensive and we have one pretty local. Now got to work on hubby to take me to Oxford lol.
Thanks for your help, very much appreciated xx:flrt:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

porton isnt as nice as it seems :whistling2:


----------



## Paul Butler (Mar 7, 2010)

Sad that Fareham aquatics has closed, didn't go often but they always had some nice fish, often had rarer species too.


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome, glad to be of help! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Arundel aquatics in Portsmouth and theres on on North End high street.


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone know if The goldfish bowl in Oxford is open tomorro? (Easter Monday) and if so what times? I have emailed and tried ringing in case they had an opening hours message but no luck.
Cheers Guys


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah they are only closed easter sunday & christmas day :2thumb:

Not sure what time they are open though, they were open till 5.30 on friday & that was a bank holiday so im guessing its the same tomorrow


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Kelly, dont suppose you know of any good fish/pet shops on route between SOuthampton and Oxford lol? Try to keep the kids sweet too xx

HAPPY EASTER X


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, none that i can think of :hmm: 

Good shops are a bit rare up this way... just promise them a happy meal on the way back lol


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Mmmmm, good thinking lol. Thanks hun xx


----------

